
The Fountain That Earns over 28 Times the US Minimum Wage - 099812477
https://www.travelstatsman.com/01072019/the-fountain-that-earns-over-28-times-the-us-minimum-wage/
======
xhgdvjky
the hourly rate is miscalculated I think. it is about 1/50 of the daily rate

